# BSOD - rtkvhd64.sys



## SkyyWTK (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've got quite a long story to tell, but facts first:

*·* OS - Windows 7 64
*·* Windows 7 64 RC until Feb 10, now Professional from MSDNAA
*· *i7-920
*· *AMD HD5870
*· *Asus P6TSE
*· *Enermax Modu82+ 525W

Problem:
PC usually BSODs once day. In most cases rtkvhd64.sys seems responsible. Rarely i get a clock_watchdog_timeout, guessed it could be a problem related to Intel's erratum which caused similar problems on Server 2008 and seems to hit some users on Win7 as well, however it seems the whole problem is slightly different to that.
Occured first more than a year ago, Dec 09.

Details:
My Pc works fine all the time until I start any videogame, then after about 5 minutes it starts to create small soundloops, hangs and the mouse stops working fluently. It gets worse within 1 minute until BSOD.

Workaround:
Restart. There are absolutely no problems if I
a) Enter BIOS before booting
b) Restart the PC before starting any game (can do that after working with it or just right off the logon screen)
c) Restart the PC during symptoms, before crashing. After noticing that it's about to crash, I can exit the application and hit restart. When back on desktop the problem remains: Mouse is not working fluently and the sound is not working well either. Also noticed that when on Desktop before rebooting, I'm losing my network connection.

The Problem also does not occur if it just happened and the PC is turned off: PC crashes, turn it off after BSOD, wait some minutes, turn it on, no problems.

The problem did not occur all the time, started in Dec 09 without any significant system change and kept crashing daily if I don't use any workaround. However it did not crash on daily basis in the past couple of months, now it does again and I'm fed up. I'd call myself an advanced user but I don't know what could cause my problem, I am not even sure wheter it's software or hardware related as I cannot explain it with either option.

I tried several things to get rid of the problem:
Changing OS from Win7RC to Win7 Pro in last February did not help.
Several driver version of the Realtek Audio onboard chip (as it seems to cause the issue in most cases) did not help.
Deactivating onboard sound and using an Asus Xonar did not help.
Changing the videocard did not help. (ran well with the HD5870 when I got it as well as the HD3850 which I had before).
Performance and temperatures are very fine, drivers are up to date.
Prime95 and memtest did not provide any errors.

I let it crash by intention 2 days now to make sure it's the same problem and provide current data for you.
Any suggestions? I am out of ideas. 
Thanks in advance
Chris


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I ran the 4 dumps from December & January.

3 of the 4 bugcheck = *0x50* = invalid memory referenced and named Realtek HD audio -

```
[font=lucida console]RTKVHD64.sys Wed Jul 28 06:01:36 2010 (4C500000)
[/font]
```
The other = *0x101* = CPU hang

STOP 0x101: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT troubleshtg - Windows 7 Forums

Hardware failure is the likely cause.

See if Driver Verifier flags any 3rd party drivers -

Driver Verifier - sysnative.com


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Jan  9 09:47:20.541 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:08:08.867
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHD64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHD64.sys
Probably caused by : RTKVHD64.sys ( RTKVHD64+1692e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_RTKVHD64+1692e
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa81`0e2b1148 00000000`00000001 fffff880`06c8892e 00000000`00000005
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Jan  8 08:42:29.804 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:28:04.130
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHD64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHD64.sys
Probably caused by : RTKVHD64.sys ( RTKVHD64+168bc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_RTKVHD64+168bc
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa81`0d258290 00000000`00000001 fffff880`072ca8bc 00000000`00000005
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Dec 25 10:24:44.527 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:53:48.839
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for RTKVHD64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHD64.sys
Probably caused by : RTKVHD64.sys ( RTKVHD64+168bc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_RTKVHD64+168bc
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa81`0e61e418 00000000`00000001 fffff880`06a678bc 00000000`00000005
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Dec  7 08:04:41.191 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:44:33.502
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_4_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_4_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000031 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009e9180 00000000`00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Have you tried wiping and reinstalling Windows since the problem first occurred? 

I'd bet that your power supply is the issue. An i7 with a 5870 needs quite a bit of power, and *Enermax* isn't a very reputable brand name. I wouldn't expect your system to be stable without at least 650W or power from a quality manufacturer. You should be looking more towards something like these:

Corsair 750TX: Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

Thermaltake TPX-775M: Newegg.com - Thermaltake Toughpower XT TPX-775M 775W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Certified CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply GeForce GTX 470 Certified

If the *Driver Verifier* doesn't flag a possible driver issue, that power supply would be my next concern.

Devin


----------



## SkyyWTK (Jan 9, 2011)

I ran Driver Verifier and after rebooting it instantly crashed on the Windows logon screen.
I see the logon screen, hear the welcome sound and after a second or two BSOD.
I reproduced this three times now, however there is no dump file being saved in the minidumps folder. (I did not run system restore)
Here's the stop code: 0x0000001E (0xFFFFFFFFC000005, 0xFFFFFF80002EC8E36, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)

The problem occured on Windows 7 64bit Release Candidate as well as on Windows 7 64bit Professional.
About the power supply: Those Enermax PSU's are of good quality and the 525W should fit to my system quite fine. There are no problems and it powers everything very well. I know I don't have many reserves, but I don't need a small power plant in my computer.

Thanks for your help
Chris


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Believe me, I know what a "small" power plant in a computer is like (I have a 1250W in mine!), but I simply wouldn't trust a 525W with an i7 and 5870. This applies especially because you said you had the issues in RC as well, making it quite obviously not a software issue. 

I'm willing to work around it for now to make sure. Follow the instructions once again: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...f-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## SkyyWTK (Jan 9, 2011)

Alright, I'll try another PSU or less load e.g. old video card within some days.
I attached the new .zip.

Thanks for your help
Chris


----------

